#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-05
<bac> hello gmb
<gmb> bac: Hi.
<gmb> Happy thou-shalt-labor-for-thine-supper day.
<bac> going to be quiet around here today
<gmb> Indeed.
<bac> yes, thanks
<bac> i'm woefully in arrears on vacation time...
<gmb> :/
<bac> gmb: ugh, we're to do CHR this week...did you remember?
<gmb> bac: Yeah, I've taken one pass at it already, will try to take another one before I EoD.
<bac> gmb: great
 * gmb -> rebooting for updates
 * bac chrs
 * bac really dislikes RT...immensely
<bac> we need to up the 'contact this user' quota for LP peeps doing CHR
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-06
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, call in 2
<gary_poster> and hiya
<gmb> k
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bug 838825 gmb
<_mup_> Bug #838825: Async comment loading doesn't display the comment form <bugs-async-comments> <Launchpad itself:Triaged> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/838825 >
<bac> gary_poster: when running natty on bare MBP do you ever use an external monitor?
<gary_poster> bac, yes (though it's been awhile since I pursued that project.  My Mac/VM is just so convenient)
<bac> gary_poster: on my 5,1 the nvidia driver hangs at boot and the community driver doesn't support the display port.  :(
<bac> VM for me again
<bac> i had forgotten this fact before buying my new 27" monitor
<gary_poster> bac, huh.  WFM.  Mine's a 27 too, and...I use the "big" nvidia card always.  I think mine is a 5,3
<bac> gary_poster: dunno.  worked with bryce for a long time and he was stumped wrt nvidia
<gary_poster> eesh. :-/
<gary_poster> ...CHR...
<gary_poster> wow, bac and gmb, great job on CHR.  Thanks.  Done.
<gary_poster> lunch
<benji> Reason 85 I enjoy working from home: Mello Yello floats after lunch.
<bac> benji: wow.  is that really good?
<benji> bac: I'm a big fan of Mello Yello, so you may want to judge for yourself.
<bac> gary_poster, benji: can you connect to canonical imap server?
<gary_poster> bac, no
<bac> gary_poster: hey, me neither!
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> tha's ok it was mostly spam anyway :-P
<bac> we should all just use gmail
<gary_poster> heh
<benji> gary_poster: (background: I'm trying to figure out why the MP diffs aren't being generated) I seem to recall a way to get up to date logs from the servers that run the cron scripts, but where I'm looking (/srv/launchpad.net-logs/) doesn't seem to be it.
<gary_poster> benji, ah, one sec
<gary_poster> benji, eek
<benji> ??
<gary_poster> benji, ok, looks like there are a lot of problems maybe.  Here's one, having to do with apport processing: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/683745/
<gary_poster> Note that the answer to your question is "you are looking in the right place, but the cron spam email is often a good place to start:
<gary_poster> "
<gary_poster> so that's what I'm doing
<benji> gary_poster: yep, there is at least one other problem because of the recent rollout, abently is working on one too
<benji> gary_poster: "cron spam" == "scripts failed to run"?
<gary_poster> benji, https://pastebin.canonical.com/52327/ rosetta-export-queue.py failing on loganberry...
<benji> ooh, that looks familiar
<gary_poster> Same problem for /rosetta-poimport.py on loganberry
<gary_poster> Same problem for process-mail.py on loganberry
<gary_poster> Same for process-job-source-groups.py
<gary_poster> on loganberry
<gary_poster> Same for checkwatches.py on loganberry
<gary_poster> and send-person-notifications.py
<gary_poster> and process-death-row on germanium and others
<gary_poster> so anyway
<gary_poster> benji, cron spam == it whines.  often unimportant
<gary_poster> there has been a lot today
<gary_poster> but I've been busy
<gary_poster> with my own system problems and phone calls
<gary_poster> so I didn't look closely enough
<gary_poster> benji, so it looks like that db name is just bad, but I have no real idea.  Are you on this?  Do you need any assistance, or should I just be on standby?
<gary_poster> I'd suspect that the oops error is just hiding this one
<benji> gary_poster: at least two of those three are true ;P
<gary_poster> heh, ok benji :-)
<gary_poster> thx
<benji> gary_poster: I'm actively working on it.  If I don't make some good progress soon I'll as for a consult.
<gary_poster> cool benji.
<benji> gary_poster: how, excatly, do I see those cron errors; I have a lot of "Scripts failed to run: cocoplum:process-death-row
<benji> gary_poster: how, excatly, do I see those cron errors; I have a lot of "Scripts failed to run: cocoplum:process-death-row" and the like, but no actual tracebacks.
<gary_poster> benji, I get them be being subscribed to a list...getting list...
<benji> ah!
<benji> I need to subscribe to that.
<gary_poster> benji https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/launchpad-error-reports
<benji> thanks
<bac> gary_poster: fyi danilo's branch had test failures
<bac> i can look later to see if they are easy to clean up
<gary_poster> bac, I figured, since we he had tried to land it.  cool, thank you
<benji> bac: for https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/169054 did you send the user a "your email has been hijacked" message?
 * bac looks
<bac> benji: i can not recall
<bac> benji: i sent out some last week but don't know if it was to this user or not
 * bac relocates then chrs
<benji> bac: ok, he sent some more spam so I'll do so and remark as such on the new spam complaint
<benji> bac: I'm finishing up https://answers.launchpad.net/launchpad/+question/170350 so you don't have to do that one
<bac> benji: thanks
 * bac finishes
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-07
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, call in 2
<bac> ok
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, if anyone wants to take Julian up on his offer/request on the internal mailing list to explain what's going on with process-death-row, please do, and let the rest of us know
<benji> I have to admit I've ignored email thus far today.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> btw, I have another visit to the garage in 30 min or so
<bac> gary_poster: did you try upgrading to oneiric?
<gary_poster> bac, I tried upgrading to natty first.  Horrible failure. :-/
<gary_poster> but then my maverick was hosed it seemed
<bac> gary_poster: oh, you *are* behind
<gary_poster> bac, I have an clean oneiric waiting for me to set it up
<bac> i thought grabbing beta 1 (like we're supposed to) was brave
<gary_poster> I just keep on putting it off
<gary_poster> it runs, I just don't have my dev environment
<bac> gary_poster: would you run 'ec2 images' and tell me the newest one reported.  should be 521
<gary_poster> bac, it is.
<bac> thx
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, at wgrant's request, we need to get  r13891 deployed in about 4.5 hours after buildbot run, if possible.  he warns: "buildbot has been a little unreliable lately: if this test run fails, get a LOSA to check for and kill any orphaned processes on pigeonpea. bzr forking services and rabbitmqs have been leaking occasionally."
<gary_poster> mthaddon adds: "I'd rather we figured out why these processes are hanging around - seems like we've had to do this kind of clean up quite a lot recently"
<gary_poster> So, let's try to keep an eye on buildbot.  I have an alarm for when the suite is supposed to pass if nothing fails.
<gary_poster> Meanwhile, I'm off to the garage, and will be back soon hopefully.
<gmb> noted.
<benji> k
<bac> check
<gary_poster> benji, our squad has two extra tasks today.  I kinda figure you and I maybe ought to take them, since bac and gmb had extra CHR fun on Monday and left us with such a nicely clean plate.
<gary_poster> One is to try to understand what the heck bigjools is talking about with the email he sent.  He estimates 10 minutes, but honestly I'm concerned that this is insufficient for the time to be spent valuably, at least if I'm the one listening.  I tend to start nodding my head in desperation when I hear much about soyuz.
<gary_poster> I suspect you know more than I about packaging.  I also suspect that this is the less onerous of the two tasks.  I'm happy for you to take this one, if you wish.
<gary_poster> The second task is to be buildbot-daddy and deployment-daddy, and make sure that gets to completion, as I mentioned before.  AFAICT, tests are doing OK so far.  That said, if something fails, it may involve trying to figure out what is going on wrong with https://lpbuildbot.canonical.com/builders/lucid_lp/builds/1342/steps/shell_6/logs/summary
<gary_poster> I'm willing to take that one.
<gary_poster> To be clear, I think task one is easier, so I'd be happy to take that, if you want the other one. ;-)
<benji> I'm glad to pretend to know more than you do about soyuz.
 * benji finds the email to read.
<gary_poster> thanks benji
<gary_poster> CHR!
<benji> What is it good for?!
<gary_poster> absolutely nothing!
<gary_poster> the song is good for working to though
<benji> I saw someone reccomend working to dubstep, the first thing that came to mind was this video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JEcj2xi9Ctc
<gary_poster> And CHR is done!  ...and no, I don't think I'd work to that :-P
<benji> I can't believe I understood what Julian was talking about. ;)
<gmb> gary_poster: Remind me again: how are we supposed to do UI JS integration testing these days? ISTR that we killed windmill and yet lp/bugs/windmill is still staring at me like the creature from the black lagoon.
<benji> IIRC, we are using windmill for what it's really meant for (very high level functional tests) and the YUI bits for other JS things
<gary_poster> gmb, heh.  This was the project I was mentioning that Deryck hasn't been able to get back to, that I'm trying to get into a landable state just now.  It will be YUI tests that have simple Python fixtures for a backend.  It's all there (at least as far as it working) except hooking it into the test suite.
<gary_poster> We intend to sump winmill entirely
<gary_poster> dump
<benji> (I actually like that song, the miming is hilarious though.  I rairly work to music though, too distracting.)
<gary_poster> and Deryck will be getting rid of all windmill tests
<gary_poster> we expect to add selenium for acceptance-test style things later
<gary_poster> but that means more set-up of some sort that I've forgotten now
<gmb> gary_poster: Right. I ask because Aaron has demanded tests - which is fair - but I don't want to write Windmill tests if I can help it. I'm tempted to file it under "tests will be added in a later branch once $foo_work is complete" but I don't know if that's acceptable.
<gmb> (Well, since I'm saying it, I know it's not, acceptable, but I was hoping there was some non Windmill solution)
<gary_poster> gmb, you could say you are blocked on me finishing this, then. I might be done today.  Then you will be using the barely tested new test functionality, of course, but somebody has to be first.... :-P
<gary_poster> well, it has plenty of tests
<gmb> I like a challenge :)
<gary_poster> but no-one has actually tried to use it yet except to test itself
<gmb> But yeah, it seems kind of pointless doing windmill stuff if we're just going to have to re-write it soonish.
<gary_poster> heh, ok, gmb, I'll keep you apprised then, and try to get this done post-haste
<gmb> Cool, thanks.
 * benji woories for his connectivity, given this thunderstorm.
<gary_poster> benji, I'm about to report on the list that your qa-bad r13889 (from bug 742662) is, because of an overlapping qa-bad that was introduced in r13862 that was just fixed *after* your revision, blocking any deployment.  :-/  Please roll that back asap :-)
<_mup_> Bug #742662: Mixed new line markers causing OOPS while importing translations <bad-commit-13889> <oops> <qa-bad> <rosetta-imports> <Launchpad itself:Fix Committed by benji> < https://launchpad.net/bugs/742662 >
<benji> gary_poster: will do (/me tries to remember exactly how to do that)
<gary_poster> benji, can help if you want.  I've had to do it recently
<benji> gary_poster: thanks; I assume it starts with a new branch to which I merge the reverse revisions and then either bin/ec2 land or pqm-submit
<gary_poster> benji, yes, with a particular command-line argument there at the end.  Look in the --help output for it
<benji> gary_poster: argument for which step?
<gary_poster> benji, ec2 land or bzr lp-land (I almost never use pqm-submit directly these days)
<benji> k, thanks
<gary_poster> np
 * bac chrs
 * bac done!
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-08
<gary_poster> oops, again. :-/
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb call in 1-iah
<gary_poster> 1-ish
<gary_poster> bac ping us when you are here
<bac> oh hai
<gary_poster> >> garage
<gary_poster> << garage
<bac> gary_poster: what's wrong with your car, IYDMMA
<gary_poster> bac, it was car registration/inspection time, which was a catalyst for dealing with the fact that we don't drive the second car and (for instance) its tires had dry-rotted.
<bac> oi
<gary_poster> but we had to take both cars to the garage
<gary_poster> yeah
<bac> luckily NC exempts cars over 35 yo (which is opposite of what it should be for a safety inspection) so i don't have to take the rover any more.
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> yeah that doesn't make a lot of sense
<bac> gary_poster: would you have time for a quick chat re; danilo's branch?
<gary_poster> bac, was about to talk with gmb.  Would now be particularly better than, say, in 20 or 30 min?
<gary_poster> If so, we can ask gmb's indulgence
<bac> nope
<bac> ping me when free
<gary_poster> cool thanks
<gary_poster> gmb, I'm ready for call when you are.  Why don't you Skype me
<gmb> gary_poster: Sure
<gary_poster> cool
<gary_poster> bac, gimme a call when you are ready
<gary_poster> bac, did you have docs on how to test codehosting branches that you put on the wiki?  ISTR you did but can't find them
<gary_poster> on qastaging I mean
<bac> gary_poster: no -- i don't think so
<gary_poster> ok bac, sorry to bother.  benji, maybe you?  or maybe I just made this up
<gary_poster> https://dev.launchpad.net/Code/BazaarUpgrades
<benji> gary_poster: I... don't think so.  I vaguely recall something about codehosting, but I don't think it was that.
<gary_poster> :-)
<gary_poster> ok thanks
<benji> I need to reboot.  I'll be back in a second.
<gary_poster> CHR?
<gary_poster> CHR complete!  Level up.
 * benji goes to Windows to play games during lunch.
<gary_poster> benji, my google-calendar-fu failed me: I think I intended for us to have a call starting 7 min ago
<gary_poster> but did not update properly
<benji> gary_poster: yep; I'm ready when you are
<gary_poster> I need a bit longer of a break--I worked straight till just a few minutes ago.  Would you mind postponing 7 minutes till 2
<gary_poster> 2:15 I mean
<benji> that's good
<gary_poster> the old "shift is too close to return" problem
<gary_poster> ok thank you benji.  I call you then
<benji> I answer you when you call.
<gary_poster> I speak then.
<bac> gary_poster: in case i get hit by a bus before i can get this migrated, you should bookmark this wiki page:
<bac> https://launchpad.canonical.com/LaunchpadSubscriptions/SalesforceVoucherProxy
<gary_poster> bac, ok thanks
<gary_poster> https://tbe.taleo.net/NA3/ats/careers/requisition.jsp?org=CANONICAL&cws=1&rid=346
<bac> gary_poster: skype?
<gary_poster> yes bac
<gary_poster> bac, Terminal has a nice "Use option as meta key" checkbox in prefs.  I felt dumb when I saw it. :-)
<bac> oh, cool
<bac> of course i don't use terminal either.  just x
<bac> i wonder if i should
<bac> c
<bac> h
<bac> r
<bac> n
<gary_poster> :-)
#launchpad-yellow 2011-09-09
<gary_poster> In a fit of excitement, I will announce our call approximately at the time I intend to do so:
<gary_poster> bac benji gmb, call in 2!
<gmb> k
<bac> from stub: Todays rollout was a success. The update process went smoothly.
<gary_poster> cool bac.  emacs question: I think I am using standard emacs Python mode rather than Python(/barry?)-provided emacs mode.  Do you have an opinion as to whether I should switch to the one on LP?
<gary_poster> (barry's?)
<bac> gary_poster: i'm using standard.  you have a link to barry's?
<gary_poster> bac https://launchpad.net/python-mode
<bac> gary_poster: by standard, i meant the one installed on ubuntu by default-ish
<bac> ii  python-mode                               1:5.1.0-1                                         Python mode for GNU Emacs and XEmacs
<bac> this is the one maintained by barry afaict
 * gary_poster looks
<gary_poster> bac, cool, yeah, didn't have.  trying, thanks
<gary_poster> Gimme a C!
<gary_poster> ...c...
<gary_poster> Gimme an H!
<gary_poster> ...h...
<gary_poster> Gimme an R!
<gary_poster> ...r...
<gary_poster> What's that spell?
<gary_poster> ...mumble...
<gary_poster> I said, what's that spell?
<gary_poster> ...churr?
<gary_poster> YES!
<gary_poster> The rotation schedule page has an ominous change: "Build Farm"
 * gary_poster wonders if he can pretend he doesn't see this.
<gary_poster> bac, we have this request.  Do you happen to know if (1) we can do this and (2) if this is something I ask LOSAs to do?
<gary_poster> "Project https://launchpad.net/percona-benchmark is commercial.
<gary_poster> Please make all branches private by default"
<bac> gary_poster: we can do it
<bac> at least i can
<bac> we need to know the team they'd like to give access
<gary_poster> ah, great, cool bac.  I'll ask that information, and hopefully you can see the anwer when you get to CHR
<bac> gary_poster: ok.  fwiw this is the guy who had the problem i worked on yesterday
<gary_poster> oh ok bac.  thanks
<gary_poster> Project https://launchpad.net/percona-benchmark should default to percona-dev team for access.  If you set that up now, I'll close the ticket
<gary_poster> oof, CHR was more involved than usual
<bac> gary_poster: i'm just curious, if you go to https://code.launchpad.net/percona-benchmark do you see "Define branch visibility"?
 * gary_poster looks
<gary_poster> no, bac
<bac> gary_poster: ok, just checking.  i'll take care of it now
<gary_poster> thanks bac
<bac> gary_poster: done.  i note they already have a branch up which was not retroactively made private
<bac> branch visibility only applies to new branches
<gary_poster> ok thanks bac.
<gary_poster> can he make that one private himself, bac?
<bac> gary_poster: i'm unsure
<bac> gary_poster: i cannot do it for him
<gary_poster> ok thanks bac
<gary_poster> CHR ended up taking 2 hours
<bac> gary_poster: POTUS announces visit to RTP on wednesday.
<bac> hope that doesn't mess up my flight out.  :(
<gary_poster> bac, eek, was driving out that day too
<bac> gary_poster: which direction?  W on 40?
<gary_poster> bac, north, and because of this, probably will go E and then N on 95
<gary_poster> might have gone that way anyway, but def will now
<bac> i'd like to think AF1 landing wouldn't be too disruptive.  i'm sure they park it somewhere remote, unload the motorcade, and scurry off.  </overlyoptimistic>
<gary_poster> lol
<gary_poster> maybe so
<bac> word is, it shouldn't be too disruptive.  but, as long as he's on the ground nothing takes off, lands, or taxis
<bac> chr -- should be easy
<bac> chr done.  gary_poster you must've done all the heavy lifting
<gary_poster> cool, bac
<gary_poster> you did it on Monday
 * bac -> cycling.  bb later
#launchpad-yellow 2012-09-03
<bac> frankban, teknico: i just had to kill our tarmac canonistack instance as it was acting up and hammering launchpad with requests.  if you have branches to merge today you'll have to do them manually or wait until it is repaired.
<frankban> bac: np, thanks
<teknico> bac, no branches to merge yet, but thanks anyway :-)
<bac> tarmac is back
<bac> he said to nobody
#launchpad-yellow 2012-09-05
<gmb> gary_poster, benji: FYI: Claude made it past Francis, now he just has to face Gandalf at the bridge of Khazad-dûm.
<gmb> Wait, I just cast Mark as Gandalf. Reverse that.
<gary_poster> gmb :-) cool
